# Shrimps in Edinburgh



## MamaMaxa (7 Jan 2010)

Hi,
Where in Edinburgh can I buy shrimps RC, CR ?


----------



## tko187 (7 Jan 2010)

I think the only place that has any is East lothian Aquatics past Tranent. I would give them a ring before going out. Last time i tried he never had any but stated he does sell them, maybe some back in stock. Hope this helps.


----------



## MamaMaxa (7 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Jan 2010)

MamaMaxa said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Where in Edinburgh can I buy shrimps RC, CR ?



Have you reviewed this thread - viewtopic.php?f=4&t=25#p62 - might be aqauatic's in general.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## MamaMaxa (7 Jan 2010)

Yes, but there is nothing about the shrimp.


----------



## SKP1995 (7 Jan 2010)

I haven't checked any of the shops in Edinburgh recently, but Water Wonders in gorgie occasionally have cherry shrimp, the same with East Lothian aquatics in Tranent.  Outside In Aquatics in Haddington may also have them if you're prepared to travel that far.  I was selling them occasionally as well up till a while back when my entire colony died in the space of a few weeks.  Happy hunting!


----------



## MamaMaxa (7 Jan 2010)

Great   So if not Edinburgh maybe in Glasgow ?


----------



## Goodygumdrops (15 Jan 2010)

There was a guy on tff classified board selling cherries,pick up only in Glasgow.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jan 2010)

I can ship Red Cherries to you if you interested, PM me for details! Cheers


----------



## whimdriven (16 Jan 2010)

I'm in Edinburgh - plenty of cherries spare - how many are you looking for?


----------

